# Now THAT is a BIG Bass!



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

> *Manabu Kurita of Japan ties 77-year old largemouth bass world record*
> 
> Posted by Mark Yuasa
> 
> ...


 ... That is a big fish no matter where it is... though I would've thought that the Largemouth species would be genetically different in Japan as opposed to the American species. Hmm... or has someone transplanted the fish to Japan? Either way a BIG fish story indeed.


----------

